# Dremel



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I had been late on clipping Merlin’s nails since Beckie came home and they got long and ugly, almost touching the floor. Since he is more nervous these days, one time I tried to cut his nails and he gave me the lips. So I had to wait until I was in a better spirit and by then, they were even longer. I don’t have him groomed, he’s too anxious and could bite someone lacking experience with such dogs.

So I had an old dremel, a cheap one by Pedipaws that I never used. i tried it on him and he was actually fine with it. And it did a good job, it just took very long because it doesn’t have enough power.

So then I tried with Beckie, who was also due for nail clipping (I won’t touch a black dog’s nails, too risky). I tried to go this week-end but the groomer had already left. So I tried the dremmel on her as well and with treats I was able to do all 4 paws.

I am so happy ! This means I don’t have to go out of the house to get Beckie’s nails done and I don’t have to worry about Merlin’s either !

So I’ve ordered a Dremel N7300, which seems to be the one groomers like.

For those who thought about it but weren’t sure, you should try it. It worked with a severely anxious dog and a puppy the first time, so not a bad score !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful that it works for both of them. That takes some thinking off your plate. I can dremel the poodles, but Peeves doesn't like it at all.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

use that ib all mine and love it


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's wonderful, Dechi! Thank you for sharing. I've recently decided this is a new skill I want to acquire, so now I know which one to buy


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> That's wonderful, Dechi! Thank you for sharing. I've recently decided this is a new skill I want to acquire, so now I know which one to buy


That’s the one, very good reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-...pID=41pjRg6Q9LL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ordered


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have used and loved my Dremel for years. Now I am lusting for that Diamagroove attachment that chinchilla fuzzy has mentioned.With the poodles, there is always something on the wishlist!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Charmed, me too! I would love to have it. Have heard so many rave reviews. Sigh, maybe someday!! I did order some really cheap (~$4) Dremel attachments that look like they may be better than the sandpaper wheels because they are metal (I think they are for cutting glass) but I can see them being a little dangerous because they don't have the smooth edges like the dimagroove. I am just waiting for someone to come out with a decent knockoff at 1/3 the price, then I will be sold


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charmed said:


> I have used and loved my Dremel for years. Now I am lusting for that Diamagroove attachment that chinchilla fuzzy has mentioned.With the poodles, there is always something on the wishlist!


Good to know, maybe eventually, once I’ve used the dremmel a bit and seen how I like the original attachments.

@Zooeysmom, I ordered late afternoon and will be receiving it tomorrow ! Tha’ts crazy, I didn’t even pay for extra fast shipping !

In CAD, it’s 41,95$ and 24$ USD I think. That is a lot more than the actual exchange rate...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've had my 'rotary tool'('Dremel' is a band name actually!) for over 15 years, as I started using one when I had large parrots (macaws, cockatoos, amazons) and I've even done the nails on a 4ft iguana! Although I have used the sandpaper wheels I've found the grinding 'stone' bits work faster and are very efficient in taking off length quickly! 



They also last the longest~ these..........


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I've had my 'rotary tool'('Dremel' is a band name actually!) for over 15 years, as I started using one when I had large parrots (macaws, cockatoos, amazons) and I've even done the nails on a 4ft iguana! Although I have used the sandpaper wheels I've found the grinding 'stone' bits work faster and are very efficient in taking off length quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> They also last the longest~ these..........



Yes but this one is really a Dremel, lol !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Should have said "BRAND name" I had the Dremel Mighty Mite and liked it too, but found I liked my Ryobi's adjustable speed ability ! ! I can use any of the Dremel acessories on my Ryobi ( I swiped the Ryobi from my X's tool collection hahaha!!!!)


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My Dremel has adjustable speeds, but I have never used the grinding stone attachments. Do they get hot as quickly as the sandpaper attachments? I feel obligated, and embarrassed, to remind Dremel users to tie their own long hair back before turning the Dremel on. I swear the Jack Russell Terror laughed at me, as I tediously unwound my hair. Also, the same dog screams like a banshee during his nail grooming with the Dremel. I still do his nails that way because, you guessed, he screams like a banshee when you try to clip his nails, comb his hair, brush him out, or restrain him. I don't know if it is nerve sensitivity, as an aftermath to the Lymes or just snottiness. Either way he can't have three inch nails, so he gets his trimmed along with the poodles.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

What good news Dechi! Glad you could take care of both dogs' nails and they got along well with the dremel. On my "future tool" list!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the Dremel for the nails, I have a Sears rotary tool for work, but I got the Dremel for the pet because it has the guard


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

twyla said:


> I love the Dremel for the nails, I have a Sears rotary tool for work, but I got the Dremel for the pet because it has the guard


I didn’t get the one with the guard. It’s 91$ CAD instead of 41$ and I tried the guard with my other dremel and didn’t like it. 

I got it in the mail today ! It’s not too noisy at all, even on high speed. Less noisy than a clipper, I find.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

All right, the Dremel arrived and I have used it very sparingly so far...is a burning odor normal? I don't remember this smell when I'd take my parrots to get their nails done!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> All right, the Dremel arrived and I have used it very sparingly so far...is a burning odor normal? I don't remember this smell when I'd take my parrots to get their nails done!


I wouldn't say that there is a burning odor, but you do 'smell the nails' as the nail dust floats into the air


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> All right, the Dremel arrived and I have used it very sparingly so far...is a burning odor normal? I don't remember this smell when I'd take my parrots to get their nails done!


I had the same smell with my other Dremel. Burning nails, what a sweet perfume...

How are Maizie and Frosty reacting to it ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie kind of thinks it's funny! She gets all excited, runs away, and then comes back. Must tickle. Also did Zooey a little bit. Haven't attempted the Frost yet. How are you doing with it?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Maizie kind of thinks it's funny! She gets all excited, runs away, and then comes back. Must tickle. Also did Zooey a little bit. Haven't attempted the Frost yet. How are you doing with it?


Since I got it the next day I had dremeled their nails with the old one, I haven’t tried it yet. I was waiting for the nails to grow back a bit. I plan on doing it this week-end.

I’ll update here when I do.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I did both their nails today. Battery ran out after 1 1/2 paw on Merlin, so had to wait. Didn’t know how to get the battery out of the charger, you just press on both sides.

So it went well for both and did a good job. I am getting used to the smell. I used the low setting for now, until I am more confident in myself and they are more used to it. The hi setting should go even faster.

They have very cute short nails on their rear feet, but the front will need more work, especially on Merlin.

Very happy with my purchase !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's great, Dechi! How many minutes did it take you? I've literally only done a few seconds on each dog, but tonight was my second time and I felt more confident, even if I just got a few swipes on a few nails .


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> That's great, Dechi! How many minutes did it take you? I've literally only done a few seconds on each dog, but tonight was my second time and I felt more confident, even if I just got a few swipes on a few nails .


I would say 3-4 minutes for Merlin and maybe 5 for Beckie, since she still gets treats in between to keep her quiet and motivated. So less than 10 minutes for both dogs.

When we’re all used to it, I suppose 2 minutes per dog should be more than enough.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Just a quick update on the Dremel. The battery only lasts 10 minutes before it needs charging. With 2 dogs, it’s very impractical and it needs recharging before doing the second dog.

I am very dissatisfied with the product. I sent it for repair, but the service shop told me it works fine, it’s just a very small battery. So I went back to Amazon and they are giving me a full refund, even though I bought it 4 1/2 months ago !

I will be buying another one with a cord. The service shop suggested the 200 serie, which has 2 speeds and sell for around 79$-80$ CAD. There are also models with a lithium battery, but the lady said they were expensive.

Back to shopping for a dremel !


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Ugh that stinks. 
I bought a corded rotary tool back in November. Rocky doesn't tolerate it, so I haven't pushed the issue, but I love it for Shae. 

I got it from Canadian Tire, their Mastercraft brand. 
Mastercraft 1.4A Rotary Tool*with*Accessory Kit, 250-pc | Canadian Tire

I didn't need one right away, so just kept my eyes on the sales. This one is $119.99 regular price (around here anyway), but I got it on sale for $39.99. I'm glad I waited, since I don't think many of the $40 ones on Amazon could compare to this one. Perhaps overkill for just nail trimming, but I figured then I'd have another tool for little projects around the house too for pretty much the same price as just a nail grinder. The variable speed dial is really nice too, not just high and low, but a dial you can slowly rev up.

Might be something to consider.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Dechi said:


> Just a quick update on the Dremel. The battery only lasts 10 minutes before it needs charging. With 2 dogs, it’s very impractical and it needs recharging before doing the second dog.


I have two batteries, when the first wears down I put it in the recharger and switch to the second one. Your batteries should last longer than that, tho. Mine last for multiple uses on my standard poodle before needing to be recharged. Even when I had two Giant Schnauzers and was doing a friend's dog's nails my batteries lasted more than one use.

I just looked, and mine is a Dremel 7700, not the minimite.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My cordless dremel (Dremel 7300) easily last through 3 nail grinds (may last longer but since I'm a groomer I always pop it on the charger after 2-3 dogs to make sure it never dies (though I have a corded andis pet dremel in case. which may be a good choice for you as it's small and quiet)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I bought Dremel 7300-N/8 MiniMite 4.8-Volt Cordless Two-Speed Rotary Tool and I've been able to do several nail grindings on Babykins and then I charged it not because it wasn't working, but because I wasn't sure if and when it would run down. I think this is the same model you bought? 

I hope I don't have problems with it because I'm finding my dog prefers it to getting her nails clipped. Since she is a minipoo, her nails are probably thicker and harder than Beckie and Merlin's.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use rotary tool that is corded but I attach a flexi shaft to it. The flexi makes it so the body of the grinder can be placed away from the dog (noise of) and you are more or less using just the grinder bit the size of a pencil near their feet which can be more acceptable to the dog! I've had my rotary tool for fifteen- twenty years now! (I used it on my parrots)

I did also have the Dremel mini mite but that died with all the use on my birds and that's when I got 'heavy duty' LOL!
What's nice is my rotary tool is also adjustable speed! You just can't beat a corded tool if you want power!



P.S. Amazon, Walmart and Lowe's have a very reasonable kit that incudes the flexi shaft and is adjustable speed ..........it also seems to be rated well by reviews! Called WEN Rotary Tool Kit and is About $20-25


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I use rotary tool that is corded but I attach a flexi shaft to it. The flexi makes it so the body of the grinder can be placed away from the dog (noise of) and you are more or less using just the grinder bit the size of a pencil near their feet which can be more acceptable to the dog! I've had my rotary tool for twenty years now! (I used it on my parrots)
> 
> I did also have the Dremel mini mite but that died with all the use on my birds and that's when I got 'heavy duty' LOL!
> What's nice is my rotary tool is also adjustable speed! You just can't beat a corded tool if you want power!


MollyMuiMa, could you take a picture - I'm curious as to what this looks like and I'm not savvy with tools.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

galofpink said:


> Ugh that stinks.
> I bought a corded rotary tool back in November. Rocky doesn't tolerate it, so I haven't pushed the issue, but I love it for Shae.
> 
> I got it from Canadian Tire, their Mastercraft brand.
> ...


Thanks, there’s a Canadian tire near my house. i added a “sales alert” and will wait until it goes down to 40$. I have a cheap grinding tool I can use for a while.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Skylar said:


> MollyMuiMa, could you take a picture - I'm curious as to what this looks like and I'm not savvy with tools.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Dechi............ The WEN rotary tool kit is available on Amazon CA! Includes the flexi shaft and is both inexpensive and well rated! Happy nail grinding to all LOL!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MollyMuiMa, could you take a picture - I'm curious as to what this looks like and I'm not savvy with tools.[/quote
> ...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Skylar said:


> MollyMuiMa said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, that’s a great idea. Is it easy to handle? I find the dremel fits my hand well so it’s easy to control. But I love the idea of the noise of the machine being further away.
> ...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hey Dechi............ The WEN rotary tool kit is available on Amazon CA! Includes the flexi shaft and is both inexpensive and well rated! Happy nail grinding to all LOL!


I looked it over and people are complaining that the little parts are cheap and exploding while in use. I guess it’s a different one than yours, not as good quality.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MollyMuiMa, could you take a picture - I'm curious as to what this looks like and I'm not savvy with tools.[/quote
> ...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I looked it over and people are complaining that the little parts are cheap and exploding while in use. I guess it’s a different one than yours, not as good quality.



I read that too but what they are talking about are the sanding and cutting discs that come with the kit.. the machine itself is okay!.....you can buy better accessories, they are pretty much universal so I'm sure dremel grinding and sanding accessories would fit I've bought hundreds thru the years hahaha I always read the reviews with the thought in mind that people sometimes don't know how to use the tool properly...........

P.S. I don't use sanding drums, I use the grinding stone accessory


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've an old corded heavy duty Dremel that I got for my last dog, but it just ended up being too much for Oliver. Plus the Dremel circumference was too much for my hand.

A couple years ago I saw Debi Hilley using a very interesting grinding tool in a video, and she kindly told me what it was. It's the Oster Professional line Spin. Mine is from amazon and it sits in a charger, thought the lithium ion battery charge lasts flippin' forever between charges so it's not plugged in most of the time. Cordless tool, btw. Also, I ordered a diamond tip set from Ms. Hilley and just love it. This tool has two speeds.

IME following a couple unfortunate incidents, snoods are extremely helpful to keep Poodle ears out of spinning grinding tools . If a snood isn't available, a scarf can be wrapped around the head if one has a head diver like I do (or if grinding in one's lap, which I also do).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> I've an old corded heavy duty Dremel that I got for my last dog, but it just ended up being too much for Oliver. Plus the Dremel circumference was too much for my hand.
> 
> A couple years ago I saw Debi Hilley using a very interesting grinding tool in a video, and she kindly told me what it was. It's the Oster Professional line Spin. Mine is from amazon and it sits in a charger, thought the lithium ion battery charge lasts flippin' forever between charges so it's not plugged in most of the time. Cordless tool, btw. Also, I ordered a diamond tip set from Ms. Hilley and just love it. This tool has two speeds.
> 
> IME following a couple unfortunate incidents, snoods are extremely helpful to keep Poodle ears out of spinning grinding tools . If a snood isn't available, a scarf can be wrapped around the head if one has a head diver like I do (or if grinding in one's lap, which I also do).


That’s the only one by Oster on Amazon. Is it the same or similar ?

https://www.amazon.ca/Oster-Pet-Nai...1-fkmr0&keywords=Oster+Professional+line+Spin


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I read that too but what they are talking about are the sanding and cutting discs that come with the kit.. the machine itself is okay!.....you can buy better accessories, they are pretty much universal so I'm sure dremel grinding and sanding accessories would fit I've bought hundreds thru the years hahaha I always read the reviews with the thought in mind that people sometimes don't know how to use the tool properly...........
> 
> P.S. I don't use sanding drums, I use the grinding stone accessory


I went with your recommandation and bought it tonight. I will let you know once I’ve tried it.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is what I bought, and now you have me wondering if I got it somewhere else... hmmm, need to sign in and see if I did get it at amazon.
Spin Cordless Nail Grinder 078129-900-000 - Oster Pro

Truly, if Mollymuima recommends something, I think we are all safe going with that option, so you should really enjoy your order !!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> This is what I bought, and now you have me wondering if I got it somewhere else... hmmm, need to sign in and see if I did get it at amazon.
> Spin Cordless Nail Grinder 078129-900-000 - Oster Pro
> 
> Truly, if Mollymuima recommends something, I think we are all safe going with that option, so you should really enjoy your order !!!!


Ha Ha Ha ! Yes, I agree !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I went with your recommandation and bought it tonight. I will let you know once I’ve tried it.



Hope it's good cuz I'll be needing a new one in a few more months I think......When I was looking for consumer reviews I found some on YouTube (WEN 2305 rotary tool) that showed how it works and the people all pretty much said it was a good one!!!! So do let me know!!!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I have been looking for a reasonably priced flexi-shaft since I bought the Mastercraft. The cheapest I have been able to find is $50-55. Well since Molly recommended the WEN, it included a shaft and the shaft appears to be the right fitting size for the Mastercraft, I'm going to try the shaft on the MC tonight. Might compare the WEN and the MC on each side of Shae. Thanks for sharing that product Molly. You always have the best amazon finds. Looking forward to seeing what it does.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I tried my WEN rotary tool with flexi shaft for the first time on Beckie and Merlin today.

It took about 3 minutes per dog, this is in a whole different league than any battery operated dremel you can find. It’s really powerful, so you need to be careful. It’s made to work on wood and it shows.

I was a litte scared at first to use it but I had no problems. It’s not too noisy, porbably less than the Dremel I had. The tool being a few feet away from the dog helps. You need to get used to turning it off with one hand while having the shaft at full speed in the other hand, but after a few times it becomes more natural. 

There are 8 speed settings, from 8000 rpm to 30000 rpm. In comparison, some battery operated tools operate at 7500 rpm or 8000 rpm. I put it at the second setting, which is really good. It’s probably around 11000 rpm. I think more than that might be too risky. For my taste at least.

This was really cheap, 25$ CAD. So far I’m happy with it, we’ll see in a few months.

Thanks for the tip Molly !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I just ordered that Wen as well. It's so darn cheap ($20.32 USD) that it's almost the price of the flex shaft alone. Of course it's corded which is part of the reason it's cheaper.

Dechi, I'm glad you mentioned the speeds. I've been using the Dremel 7300-N/8 MiniMite which has 2 speeds (6,500 and 13,000 rpm) and I've been using 13,000 rpm. The WEN 2305 that I ordered has variable speed from 8,000 to 30,000 rpm so as long as I stick to the lower end I think I'll be okay.

Not sure if you lose any rpm using the flex shaft or not?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> I just ordered that Wen as well. It's so darn cheap ($20.32 USD) that it's almost the price of the flex shaft alone. Of course it's corded which is part of the reason it's cheaper.
> 
> Dechi, I'm glad you mentioned the speeds. I've been using the Dremel 7300-N/8 MiniMite which has 2 speeds (6,500 and 13,000 rpm) and I've been using 13,000 rpm. The WEN 2305 that I ordered has variable speed from 8,000 to 30,000 rpm so as long as I stick to the lower end I think I'll be okay.
> 
> Not sure if you lose any rpm using the flex shaft or not?


No, you don’t lose any speed. It’s really, really powerful !


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

I’m on my phone and don’t know how to thank posts this way, so I’m adding a giant THANKS comment. The mini coardless dremel has been on my list to get. I currently use my husbands dremel but with project weather coming up, I wanted to get my own. Besides the sharing issue, my husband’s seems to surge and go faster 5-10 seconds after starting. It always makes the dogs nervous and I have to switch to a lower level. It is just a touch too slow and seems to take so much longer to finish the nails that way. 

We are going to be in near by big city, so I’m going to see if they have the wen with flexi cord. If not, I’ll order from amazon.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Just got the dremel from Amazon that was mentioned in an earlier post. Looking for advice on which of the "heads" or sandpaper things you use on puppy nails.
It came with three different coarseness choices. Advice?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Just got the dremel from Amazon that was mentioned in an earlier post. Looking for advice on which of the "heads" or sandpaper things you use on puppy nails.
> It came with three different coarseness choices. Advice?


I don’t think it makes a real difference on nails. It would try the middle one.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks! I was reading the instructions that came with it last night. So many different "manly" words I'm unfamiliar with. I've always used a nail clipper with styptic handy so this will be a new experience for both me and the puppy. 
Another question, when can you use a dremel? Can you use it on a baby puppy or wait and just get it used to the vibration and noise and slowly work into it?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You can start using your dremel immediately if your puppy is okay with it (just give it a try) be matter of fact about it and use a light touch. If puppy objects strenuously, stop, and give him a treat then do it again....continue until he 'gets' that the dremel and that yummy treat go hand in hand! DO handle paws a lot to accustom him to 'pawdicures', and feet being shaved! When he is being generally 'loved on', gently rub his feet, spread his toes, hold his paw in your hand! It's all part of poodle grooming that he will need to have done all his life and although there are parts of grooming they may not like, they must learn to tolerate it. Happy Puppyhood & Good Luck LOL!


----------

